# Early ‘90s, Italian 92FS



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Super nice! You just can't beat that 92 design. Yeah, it's "dated", but still very much relevant.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The first pistol I bought after I turned 21. Then shot them a lot (M9) in the Navy.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Great pistols, very accurate and the ghost slide is oh so cool.


----------



## Ocean (May 20, 2020)

Beautiful. I much prefer this classic look of the 92FS. The newer frames withe slanted dust cover don't have the same appeal for me. Nor do plastic parts. I assume your 92FS is entirely metal, including the guide, aside from the grip plates?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Ocean said:


> Beautiful. I much prefer this classic look of the 92FS. The newer frames withe slanted dust cover don't have the same appeal for me. Nor do plastic parts. I assume your 92FS is entirely metal, including the guide, aside from the grip plates?


Yes, all internals are metal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Yes, all internals are metal.


Yeah, mine too. I don't know when they started using plastic parts? I bought mine used in excellent condition and paid less than $500 for it. It didn't appear to be fired or carried that much. There's no nicks, dings scratches or holster wear anywhere on the gun.

I took it apart, polished the slide flats, barrel, hammer, trigger and controls added a set of Wilson Grips. It had a set of Hogue rubber rips with finger grooves. I have a set of walnut grips for it but they made the grip too fat. The Wilson's are more ergonomic and slim it down some.

Beretta makes so many different versions of the same basic pistol that I get a headache trying to figure out what the differences are? Other than with or without a rail and the grip frame.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Great call on the Wilson Combat grips. I like that you have the grip screws indexed. It looks very elegant.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Great call on the Wilson Combat grips. I like that you have the grip screws indexed. It looks very elegant.
> 
> GW


Well thank you, I'm glad you noticed that! It's those little details that count. In this case it worked out, I was able to torque them just right. Most of the times with slotted screws I'm not so lucky. Sometimes you can remove a little bit of material from the grip hole ledge a little bit at a time. But it's tedious and you don't want to remove too much.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Beautiful. I much prefer this classic look of the 92FS. The newer frames withe slanted dust cover don't have the same appeal for me. Nor do plastic parts. I assume your 92FS is entirely metal, including the guide, aside from the grip plates?


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the "new" flat main spring housing on the "X" models. They lost their "Italian sports car" look.


----------

